
Dark mode feature is overhyped - greatgib
https://onezero.medium.com/dark-mode-isnt-the-answer-to-our-screen-problems-1b9db4ef06fb
======
greatgib
Look about your work environment. It is possible that your light environment
is just not good. I used to have photo sensitivity and frequent headaches at a
previous work. Then, I realized that the cause was bad light conditions. It
was not that I was in the dark, but for example sun light was coming from a
window at 90 degrees with my screen. And despite being sufficient light in
total all around, it was like that the direction of my screen where I was
looking was the darkest.

------
jahn716
Don't know about anything else, but it simply looks better to me - staring at
a darker screen feels easier on my eyes than a highly white, lumnious one.

And if anything, that leads me to look at my devices even more!

